# Honda-powered Snow Bull



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Has anyone seen one of these?


----------



## r1web (Nov 7, 2018)

I've used an old Gravely walk-behind tractor with a blade and the old dog-catcher snowblower. The blade worked very well but the setup was a lot heavier than that little Honda.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The snow bull is also part of a german manucfaturer line that is building the OREC flail mowers that came out two years ago.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I just don't see a need. If you're that worried about the machine tossing rocks or ice just angle the chute down and keep reblowing it till your at an edge. From their manufacturers page you see the machine rolling up a ball of heavy snow and two or three barrels of snow ahead of that. Just doesn't really seem needed IMHO. That and I'm really curious on the cost. Couldn't find anyone selling them with a listed price.

.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

i have never seen this particular machine but it's not a new concept. Been tried before. 
My first thought was EOD. it'll not work in that situation. Another thing, if you have that wet, heavy snow and you roll some of those "barrels" up and leave them to freeze and then another snow comes..... They'll be like hitting a tree stump. If these plows were efficient we would be members of the snowplow forum. 
I do know plowing is faster than blowing and in some places and some cases this setup would be great but with so many different types of snow clearing situations the logical action is to have a machine. that works in all those situations. This plow isn't that machine.
*Watch [email protected] 1:47- 1:50* It isn't cleaning too well.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Those barrels could be a good base for making jump ramps..."fly over your EOD problems!".



micah68kj said:


> ...My first thought was EOD. it'll not work in that situation. Another thing, if you have that wet, heavy snow and you roll some of those "barrels" up and leave them to freeze and then another snow comes..... They'll be like hitting a tree stump. If these plows were efficient we would be members of the snowplow forum.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

jrom said:


> Those barrels could be a good base for making jump ramps..."fly over your EOD problems!".


LOL. There is that.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I don't buy the wet snow argument. I've never understood the problem small self driving plows are attempting to solve, or the unique niche they are trying to fill. Not saying one doesn't exist-- but I would have thought the manufacturer would take the time to tell us what that niche is, and why their product is better than blowers under certain conditions or scenarios. Then I might have an "Ah-ha moment" and be more receptive as a consumer. But they don't even bother to explain this, which is the kind of marketing mistake you'd expect to see called out on Dragon's Den or Sharktank.

The fact that several of us here have the same question kind of proves the point.

I do of course love the Honda engine, and I think the adjustable handlebar (and the gear grip knuckles used for these) is great. I'd like those on my blowers. 

Thanks for posting


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

I have a 12 HP Gravely with a 40 some odd inch blade on the front.
It can work very efficiently but there is a fine line that when crossed it no longer works very well.

When I had 600’ of sidewalk to do I would run it until we had to much snow then the dogeater was mounted.

Red 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

It comes down to this. Which machine will move ALL types of snow all the time.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

So, getting back to my original question, I guess nobody (so far) has actually seen one...

As far as utility goes, I could see this thing being useful for clearing miles of sidewalk (school campus?) quickly after relatively light snowfalls, but maybe not $1800 worth for the average person.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

bigredmf said:


> I have a 12 HP Gravely with a 40 some odd inch blade on the front.


That I get, as well as ride on machines. If the machine is multi-purpose, then it could make sense as you are looking at a nominal accessory investment. But isn't SnowBull devoted?

Anyways, it's certainly nothing I'll lose sleep over. For me I can't see the value until you scale way up. 

If I owned a Gravely, it would be fun to make your own blade methinks.


----------

